# Gaming Notebook bis 1400€



## ulando122 (13. September 2013)

*Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Notebook für die Schule Word und bissel Java BlueJ .... Aber auch zum zocken BF3 COD CS GO ... 

Was brauche Ich :

Full HD 

4 Kern CPU 

min. 500GB HDD 


Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage bis Weihnachten ist ja noch Zeit ... Was kommt noch an neuer Technik ... Erfahrungsgemäß kommt da ja noch was neues !!!!


Dieses Notebook habe ich gefunden .... 

MEDION ERAZER X7819 MD98257 43,9cm(17,3“)/Core i7/128GB SSD/GTX 670M/Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de


MFG 

Maxi


----------



## sir qlimax (13. September 2013)

Nimmst ihn oft mit in dir Schule ? Da wären mir 3,8kg zu viel. Mit Maus und Netzteil bist du da schnell über 4kg.... 

Habe mir für die Schule ein 15,6 Zoll mit full hd gekauft. Ist doch ein gutes Stück mobiler


----------



## PCGH-Nik (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Nach meinem Verständnis nimmt er ihn nicht mit in die Schule sondern nutzt ihn für Schulsachen.


----------



## xpSyk (13. September 2013)

Schau dir die mal... Edit: ...an  

1. http://geizhals.de/msi-gx70h-a108972811b-00176k-sku1-a948923.html

2. http://geizhals.de/msi-ge70-i765m245fd-001757-sku8-a980008.html


----------



## hanzy4cheap (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

ich hab den Vorgänger is ein monströses teil aber macht laune. Battlefield wird laufen aber denke nicht auf maxed. ich zock damit vorwiegend sc2 diablo 3 auf der arbeit. Ich kann das ding nur empfehlen wenn dich der preis nicht stört und du nicht alles auf maxed zocken kannst greif zu.

P.s wenn du in der nähe von essen wohnst (nrw) das ist der fabrikverkauf von medion da stehen fast alle verfügbaren modelle manchmal noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Ich würde es ganz anders machen, für den Schulkram einen einfachen Laptop und zum Zocken einen Desktop-PC.

Acer Aspire E1-571-53234G75Mnks, non-glare, Linux (NX.M09EG.066) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kusarr (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

du hast den ähnlichen Preisrahmen wie ich von dem her sag ich dir mal, was ich versuche mir zu holen:

Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 770Z5E

mein problem is noch die HDD, die wo du anscheinend haben willst xD .. sin 1000GB HDD 5400upm ... will aber mind. 7200upm oder SSD
Aber für dich wers n Blick wert.

Laut Test kann man gut mit zocken, lange Akkulaufzeit, schön leise, hochwertige materialien .. finds bombe ^^


----------



## ulando122 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

hmmmm 

Ich werde das Notebook eher selten zur Schule nehmen .... Es ist dazu dar nicht immer an den Schreibtisch zu gehen sondern auch mal draußen oder unterwegs zu Arbeiten .. Und ggf gut spielen zu können ...

Ja ich wohne in Bochum danke für den Tipp ...  Und wie sieht es mit kommender Hardware aus ???


----------



## Affliction (14. September 2013)

ulando122 schrieb:


> hmmmm
> 
> Ich werde das Notebook eher selten zur Schule nehmen .... Es ist dazu dar nicht immer an den Schreibtisch zu gehen sondern auch mal draußen oder unterwegs zu Arbeiten .. Und ggf gut spielen zu können ...
> 
> Ja ich wohne in Bochum danke für den Tipp ...  Und wie sieht es mit kommender Hardware aus ???



Na medion hat ja grad erst erneuert. Aber den erazer mit der 780er ist schon sau geil. 
Will i auch haben. 
Kannst ja mal posten was die da im werk für haber wollen.


----------



## GuruGurke (14. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Mein Budget war auch 1400 Euro. Habe mit bei one.de das k56-3n bestellt - Veränderungen bei mir waren eine radeon hd 8970m, eine 128GB SSD, mehr Arbeitsspeicher und Windows 8. damit bist du bei etwa 1300 Euro. 
Der Laptop kommt nächste Woche dann kann ich dir einen Erfahrungsbericht geben - finde aber der klingt nicht schlecht - mein Ziel war bf4zumindest auf max spielen zu können 

Lg


----------



## ulando122 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

hey,

Ich würde mich über ein Feedback freuen ... Und ob lieber Radeon oder Gtx ....


----------



## iTzZent (14. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Hab mir den Thread noch nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber hier mal meine Vorschläge.

MSI GT60-75X285FD (0016F3-SKU20) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Core i7-3630QM, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 500GB •  optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 675MX,  2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 3x USB  3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth •  Cardreader: 7in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS  Pro/XD) • Webcam: 1.3  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen •  Gewicht: 3.50kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur,  Intel Wireless Display • Herstellergarantie: 24  Monate

+ ausreichend schnelle CPU, trotz Ivy Bridge. Siehe hier: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ kaum ein Unterschied
+ bei weitem schnellere Grafikkarte
+ perfekt zu warten dank grosser Revisionsklappe und leicht zu erreichender Heatpipe
+ Grafikkarte gesteckt und austauschbar !
+ 2. HDD Schacht frei für eine SSD, ggf. via Adapter max. 3 mSATA nachrüstbar (leider kaum erhältlich)
+ Soundsystem mit Subwoofer
+ halbwegs anständiges Kühlsystem
+ sehr sehr günstig !
+ auch als 17.3" Version erhältlich, für ca. 100Euro mehr: MSI GT70-75X285FD (001762-SKU77) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*999,-

*MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7825 (MD98416) PCGH Edition
I
ntel® Core™ i7-4700MQ Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 770M   DirectX® 11 Grafik, 1.000 GB Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB   Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung,   Dolby Home Theater® v4, 43,9 cm/17,3’’ mattes Full-HD Display

+ exakt baugleich mit dem MSI GT70
+ inkl SSD
+ inkl BluRay
+ sehr grosse HDD
+ inkl Windows 8
+ Backlight Keyboard
+ erstklassiges Soundsystem mit Subwoofer
+ Grafikkarte gesteckt und austauschbar
+ Grafikkarte auf dem Niveau einer GTX675MX
*1399,-*

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6825 (MD 98235)
Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M   DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB Festplatte, 120 GB SSD, 16 GB   Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, USB 3.0, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 39,6   cm/15,6’’ mattes Full-HD Display

+ exakt baugleich mit dem MSI GT60
+ eine der schnellsten mobilen Grafikkarten
- leider ohne Backlight Keyboard, kann man aber leicht nachrüsten.
*1299,-

*MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7821 (MD98244) (B-Ware)
Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M   DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB Festplatte, 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, Tastatur   mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 43,9 cm/17,3’’   mattes Full-HD Display

+ exakt baugleich mit dem MSI GT70
+ das schnellste was man für um die 1200Euro bekommt
- leider nur B Ware, aber mit perfektem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss
*1229,-

*Hawkforce LUNA2 P170SM
*DISPLAY:*                   17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED                                                         *PROZESSOR:*                    Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache                                                          *GRAFIKKARTE:*                   ATI® Radeon™ HD8970M - 4GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11                                                         *ARBEITSSPEICHER:*                   2x4 GB DDR3 1600                                                         *FESTPLATTE:*                    2.5" 1000GB 5400rpm SATA3                                                         *FESTPLATTE 2:*                   ohne 2. Festplatte                                                         *mSATA SSD:*                   ohne mSATA SSD                                                         *LAUFWERK:*                   DVD Brenner Slimline                                                         *WLAN:*                   WLAN INTEL® ADVANCED-N 6235 (300Mbps) + BLUETOOTH                                                         *BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:*                   ohne Betriebssystem                                                         *SERVICE:*                   24 Monate PickUp Garantie                                                         *TECHCHECK:*                   ohne TechCheck
*1299,-*


----------



## xpSyk (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Hab mir den Thread noch nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber hier mal meine Vorschläge.
> 
> MSI GT60-75X285FD (0016F3-SKU20) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


*

Das 1ste MSI würde ich nehmen  *


----------



## Skillar (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*



> Mein Budget war auch 1400 Euro. Habe mit bei one.de das k56-3n bestellt - Veränderungen bei mir waren eine radeon hd 8970m, eine 128GB SSD, mehr Arbeitsspeicher und Windows 8. damit bist du bei etwa 1300 Euro.
> Der Laptop kommt nächste Woche dann kann ich dir einen Erfahrungsbericht geben - finde aber der klingt nicht schlecht - mein Ziel war bf4zumindest auf max spielen zu können


Sorry Gurke, wird definitiv nicht klappen. 

Ich würde letztlich zum Samsung Chronos tendieren, da es ein relativ gutes Gesamtpaket liefert.


----------



## GuruGurke (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Was sollte nicht klappen? 0.o bf4 auf max? Ich denke schon - nicht auf Ultra aber auf max


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Das denke ich auch... Ich spiele mit meiner GTX570M BF3 schon auf Ultra ohne AA in FullHD... und bei BF4 wird sich da grafisch nicht viel mehr gemacht haben...


----------



## xpSyk (15. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*



GuruGurke schrieb:


> Was sollte nicht klappen? 0.o bf4 auf max? Ich denke schon - nicht auf Ultra aber auf max


 
  "nicht auf Ultra aber auf max" Nicht ja, aber wenigstens nein! 

PS: mit ner 780M/8970M sollte BF4 Maxed-out. mit FXAA drin sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Was spricht jetzt nochmal gegen einen Office Notebook für ~400 Euro 
und einem Gaming PC für 1000 Euro?

Das wäre deutlich perfomanter


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Das hatten wir(ich) schon, da ist der "Nerdfaktor" und Wertverlust nach 1 Jahr nicht hoch genug.....


----------

